# Sudden Voice Change



## Greta S (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi all, 

I recently returned from a weekend out of town, only to find that one of my cats' voice had lowered by half an octave. any ideas as to what could cause this? he is acting normally, and his appetite is as voracious as ever. Thanks!

~Greta


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Puberty?


----------



## santarosacat (Jul 9, 2006)

maybe your cat missed you and cried excessivelly? kinda abuse his/her voice in this way.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Heidi n Q said:


> Puberty?


Could be. How old is he? 8)


----------



## Greta S (Nov 28, 2006)

gunterkat said:


> Heidi n Q said:
> 
> 
> > Puberty?
> ...


Most likely not, unless he's going through puberty 10 years late... :wink:


----------



## lilaccat3456 (Apr 27, 2006)

I have no clue about cat voice changes, but I just wanted to tell you that my daughter's name is Greta (she is four) and I always get VERY excited when I see someone else who also has that name because it is very rare!


----------



## santarosacat (Jul 9, 2006)

Greta is a German first name. I like it too.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Greta S said:


> gunterkat said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Heidi n Q":3pdcjft5]Puberty?
> ...


Most likely not, unless he's going through puberty 10 years late... :wink:[/quote:3pdcjft5]
Hmmm. At 10, I suspect you are correct that puberty is not involved! I would have to say he probably 'complained' while you were away and strained his voice. Has it returned to normal?
h


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Could be a cat cold. Cats can get laryngitis, too.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

I would guess he cried a lot while you were gone -- Mom's voice changed/become really horse after she was spayed. I suspect she cried incessantly before she had her surgery.


----------



## Greta S (Nov 28, 2006)

That's what I thought too, at first. That he had meowed himself hoarse. But it's been a little over a week now, and it's still the same. It has me stumped!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Maybe he meowed so much that it irritated his vocal cords and that set the stage for a case of kitty laryngitis.


----------

